# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  (( صباح الخير ))

## معاذ ملحم

صباح الكيك والكافي
وشرب الشاي والنسكافي
صباح ينطق يقولك
صباحك عسل صافي
.

.


تعرفين ليش تشرق الشمس كل يوم؟؟


علشان تقول لك

صباح الخير يا وجـــه الخيـــــر

.

.



رسالة عبر جوالي

تزور اللي على بالي

وتحمل ضمن مرسالي

صباح الخير يا غالي

.

.



يسعـــد صباحك
يا نور القلب والناظر

يسعد صباحك
ولون الورد متناثر

يسعد صباحك
ويسعد قلبك الطاهر

والله أعزك
معزة ما لها آخر

.

.


ما في أحلى من صباحك

والشمس تنور حياتك

وأكون أول مسجاتك

وأقول يسعد صباحك


.

.


صبــــــــــاح المربى
للي على العز تربى
ومن صلى فجــــره
وشكر ربـــــــــــــه
ومن نترجى قربــه
جعل الله الخير دربه
وفرج عنه كل كربه

.

.




صباح معطر بذكر الله مبعوث لأحلى خلق الله 
لينير الدرب و يبارك اليوم... 

.

.




صباح الخير يا مصحصح يا عسل يا ورد متفتح
انا أبى نهاري خير قلت برقمك اتصبح

.

.


صباحك يختلف نوره تفتح ورده وزهوره
تبشر بالهنا طيوره صباح الخير وسروره


.

.

صباح الخير لأحلى طير صباح الحب لأطيب قلب
صباح الهنا لعمري انا

.

.

أنا وعبيـــــــــــر الورد ونسمة البرد
نقول:

" صباح الورد ياورد " 
.

.


يا صباح الأماني والفجر الجميل
على حلو المعاني والشوق الأصيل
.

.


صباحك نرجس وعنبر
صباح احلى من السكر
صباح العطر والكــادي
صباحــك مسك ومبخر
.

.


صباح الخير ..
صباح للحلوين ..
ومن بدري مداومين 
يحرسهم ربي من الحاسدين
.
.


لك احلى الزهور واسابق الطيور 
واقول لك ..
صباحك حب وزهور..
.
.



صباح يسعد أيامك
ويبعد عنك أحزانك
صباح يجدد أحوالك
ويقرب منك احبابك
.
.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صباح الشيح والطيون 
صباح الشراك وخبز الطابون
صباح الشوبك وام صيحون
صباح العرعر والقيصوم 
واصحى الصبح واقدر اشتري ليمون

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

صباح الخير معاذ ،، 
صباح الخير لأعضاء الحصن (النائمون)

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا صباح الخير إلكـ يا مشرفتنا الغاليه . . وصباح الخير لجميع اعضاء منتدى الحصن الرائعين . ^_^ .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا صباح الأماني والفجر الجميل
على حلو المعاني والشوق الأصيل

صباحك سكر يا غالي حبيبو لقلبي معاذ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الصبح أهو نوّر واتبسِــم
والدنيا ضحك لي مُحيّاها
ونسيم الازهار أهو نسِّــم 
على أهل الدنيا وأحياهــا
البدرية ساعة هنيـــــــــة
يسعدنا جمالها وبهاهـــــا
يا محلاها.. يا محلاهــا

والشمس طالعة وضحاهــــــــا
والطير أهي سارحة في سماها
يلا معاها.. يلا معاهــــــــــــا
يا صباح الخير يللي معانـــــــا
يللي معانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

----------

